# How long to give calf milk replacer??



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

My husband and I just went and got an orphaned holstein bullcalf with my husbands cousin. He is a month old and doing well. But the thing is that my husbands cousin hasn't given him milk or milk replacer since he lost his mother at two weeks. He says that he eats alfalfa just fine....but I am always understood that a calf NEEDS milk replacer, but don't know for how long. Any advice is helpful!! (Btw...not my first cow, but IS my first orphan!!)


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

If your calf is doing ok on this diet , do not change it now. putting him on milk replacer now will only give him the scours. If you want buy the least fat milk replacer and start feeding him some grain(if he isn`t already) and put the milk replacer in his feed in small amounts till you work up to the reccomended amount. Anymore questions just ask. Thanks Marc.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

If he is doing well, I would just leave his diet as it is. 

Save your time and trouble for other things.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

1 sack, when its gone wean , rule of thumb 1 sack 1 calf


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

i give the bull calves 1 to 1 and 1/2 bags of milk but i heard of people giving 2 or more bags for show calves to bulk them up and get them big 

also i give a 18% feed to them for about 4 months then cut it down to 14%


----------

